# Magic in the Parishes



## Addison (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I recently had an idea for a sequel for my WIP. Problem is the conflict is hugely based on cajun/voodoo/hoodoo(I forget the difference between the latter two) magics. I took a long look at them and, breaking them down, I see the magic in the story as a more intense, rich, cultural take on that which was used in "Scooby Doo on Zombie Island.". Another reference is "Nancy Drew: Legend of the Crystal Skull." 

Here's what I know about the setting of the story. It was settled mostly by French who fled France from certain areas, I forget the names. They have their own dialect, a strong belief in different christianity or catholicism. The magic in the region is like a melting pot solution from the french and african american settlers. There's words, symbols, rituals, voodoo dolls and other things. 

So my current knowledge is scant. Which is why I'm posting. Any one with any knowledge of such magics please post. Thanks in advance. Happy Writing!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't have the faintest, but I like the sound of what you're describing. Why not just wing it? You seem to have an idea of what kind of feeling you're going for, so just adapt the magic to fit with that.


----------



## Trick (Oct 8, 2014)

There are heaps of information on this all over the internet. I agree that Voodoo and Hoodoo are interesting. To the best of my knowledge, Hoodoo is a melding of Christianity and Voodoo. I don't know if you're into graphic novels but you might read The Plucker for an idea of how the two interact.


----------

